# Which Classic Rock Canadian Band is your favourite?



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

The post on Rupert Hines death prompted this poll. There are so many bands to list but closing in on the late '60's to early 80's period.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

The Band for me, Rush then April Wine.

Never heard of Offenbach.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

What about Neil Young?

Who is Offenbach?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Not that I'm a huge fan but where's April Wine and Loverboy?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Offenbach (band) - Wikipedia


They were Quebecois Rock. I'm from down east originally. We know Offenbach down there.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I like all the bands on the list and more.

Notably absent?

April Wine
Harmonium
Stampeders


I love the Band, but they were half American so......


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

The Band by a landslide. I was a big fan of BTO and the Guess Who as a young man, but if I could have any classic Canadian band for my 60th birthday party, it would be Trooper (unless Doug and the Slugs qualify as "classic Canadian").

I'm surprised that April Wine wasn't in the list. (Edit: While I was typing, a few others made that same observation.)


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Milkman said:


> I like all the bands on the list and more.
> 
> Notably absent?
> 
> ...


Steppenwolf
Pat Travers


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Milkman said:


> ...
> I love the Band, but they were half American so......


One-fifth American - Levon was the only American. For me that definitely qualifies as Can-Con.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Steppenwolf is missing.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bw66 said:


> One-fifth American - Levon was the only American. For me that definitely qualifies as Can-Con.



My mistake. For some reason I always thought Richard Manuel was American, but yup, born in Stratford, On.


For me though, it's Rush and then everyone else.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

They might have appeared a little later than the given time slot, but Prism was a great Canadian band also. I was a big fan back in the day (late 70's/early 80's)


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

April Wine was a complete miss and especially that the cover band I was in were HUGE April Wine fans. Prism, Loverboy as well.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

keto said:


> The Band for me, Rush then April Wine.
> 
> Never heard of Offenbach.


Big following on the East side of the continent. Many hits, they would fill up hockey arena's, toured the US. I'm fairly sure they won Juno awards.

The two guitarists, Jean Gravel and John McHale influenced guitarists and did quite a bit of harmony lead type stuff.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

April Wine


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

The Max Machine


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

My vote is for Neil Young. Rush was a close second though.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Honeymoon Suite and Autograph


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Rush for me, but Saga was a very close #2. Then it was all the rest, in whatever order. 

That said, I've probably played more Guess Who, April Wine, Chiliwack and Trooper live than any of the others. But we played what the audience wanted to hear, not what we necessarily wanted to play.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Get a life people, really. *Crowbar*

Sure, and Bruce Cockburn, Neil Young, Rush, The Band...


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

Mooh said:


> Get a life people, really. *Crowbar*
> 
> Sure, and Bruce Cockburn, Neil Young, Rush, The Band...


Greatest song title: "Tits up on the pavement"


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm going with Max Webster as well, but all good choices.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

I'd have to go with Neil Young & Crazy Horse, or Rush.


Sent from my A3_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Martha and the Muffins, Luba, Minglewood Band....

I saw April Wine in 1977 and they would be in my top 5 along with Doug and the Slugs (Doug was an awesome performer). Lots of great choices here very hard to narrow it down to one, but I think it would be hard to argue against Rush based on their success and individual / collective influences on other musicians. Three masters of their instruments who made unpopular music about weird themes popular with the mass market.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Goddo


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Zon.

Freaking Zon, man. How could I forget? Oh yeah, by not remembering. Might even have vinyl yet but I'm too lazy to go look.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Where’s Biebs? And Anvil?


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Crowbar. Especially backing up King Biscuit Boy.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

NoTalentHack said:


> Greatest song title: "Tits up on the pavement"


In Wawa Ontario.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Mooh said:


> Freaking Zon, man


They played at my high school. 
I yelled out 'cheater'. They said that they're not allowed to do that.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

I remember Zon before they even put out a record. Played a high school dance once.
For me it is The Guess Who. My first real album was Live at the Paramount. So i have a soft spot for them.
Share the Land is a true classic.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I like everyone mentioned. Probably a toss up between April Wine and The Guess Who for me. Also liked Haywire and Honeymoon Suite.

Rush were awesome.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow! Lot's of bands that I had forgotten about! No mention of Blood, Sweat, and Tears, Five Man Electrical Band, or Foot in Cold Water yet - unless I missed them. A bit later era, but I wish I'd paid more attention to Teenage Head in their heyday.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Ah, Foot In Cold Water, yes, 2 thumbs up!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Foot In Coldwater, yeah. I liked some of their stuff but I kinda had to be in the mood...or be hanging with a girlfriend.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

You can also reference this thread
Canadian Rock Acts


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

davetcan said:


> Ah, Foot In Cold Water, yes, 2 thumbs up!


Saw them at a high school dance as well.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

laristotle said:


> They played at my high school.
> I yelled out 'cheater'. They said that they're not allowed to do that.


Big wah wah solo baby!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Some of these bands are way too recent to be classic rock by my definition. 

Synthesizer? C'mon! Way too modern. 

And since when are Neil Young and Bruce Cockburn "bands"? 

Okay then... Nash the Slash.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Sam roberts


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Where’s Lee Aaron?


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

The term 'classic rock' is pretty nebulous.
Agree with @KapnKrunch that many of these listed don't fit in my definition. Probably about '76-'77 would be about the end of the era.
The term was already being used around '80. So that puts _Rush_ in the post-classic era for me (no one cares about pre-Peart, do they?  ).
Canadian? Another term that's tough to agree on. I don't think many people identify _The Band_ as Canadian, any more than _Heart_ (or _Neil Young_ for that matter).
If you just go by what get's played on 'classic rock' stations, then I'd argue _The Tragically Hip_ and _Big Wreck_ should be on the list.

So for my own narrow definition, it's _The Guess Who_. In terms of songwriting, hits, and international success, no one else even comes close.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

McKenna Mendelson Mainline
Fred Eaglesmith


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I am going with the @jb welder narrow definition and casting my vote for The Stampeders. 

Second place: BTO


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Bryan Adams
Helix
Three days Grace
Sum 41
Finger 11
Harem Scarem
Moxy

Too lazy to see if any of these are mentioned in a previous post!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Anything goes!!!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> Anything goes!!!


Then I'm kind of torn between Killer Dwarfs and D.O.A.
or maybe Kick Axe.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Celine Dion


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Big Wreck, Billy Talent, Rush, Max, Kimbo, Chilliwack, Saga, Triumph, Helix, Santers, Coney Hatch, April Wine...

That's some great talent there.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

jb welder said:


> The term was already being used around '80


I was hearing 'dinosaur rock'. lol


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

Frank Marino, Jeff Healey


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

jb welder said:


> The term 'classic rock' is pretty nebulous.
> Agree with @KapnKrunch that many of these listed don't fit in my definition. Probably about '76-'77 would be about the end of the era.
> The term was already being used around '80. So that puts _Rush_ in the post-classic era for me (no one cares about pre-Peart, do they?  ).
> Canadian? Another term that's tough to agree on. I don't think many people identify _The Band_ as Canadian, any more than _Heart_ (or _Neil Young_ for that matter).
> ...



I'm a big fan of Neil Peart, but the first Rush album remains one of my favourites.

The first four albums including 2112 were released by 76.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

I was a bit disappointed the last time I saw them, but Downchild.

No matter who else is in the band, as long as Donnie Walsh is there is always sounds like Downchild.

Jane Vasey, Gene Taylor or Michael Fonfara....sounds like Downchild

Hock Walsh, Tony Flaim or Chuck Jackson....sounds like Downchild.

If there was one Canadian rock musician I could take lessons from.....Domenic Troiano


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul M said:


> I was a bit disappointed the last time I saw them, but Downchild.
> 
> No matter who else is in the band, as long as Donnie Walsh is there is always sounds like Downchild.
> 
> ...


I've done sound for Chuck Jackson and various ensembles with members of Downchild.

Yes, top level musicians, and other than the fact that one or two members seem to be almost deaf (wedges at frightening levels) they were easy to get a good sound.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

laristotle said:


> The Max Machine


Without a doubt!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Of the list above I'd have to pick Triumph. Although if you count Rush from the first album to 2112 (2112 being my favorite album) then Rush would clearly be the winner. 
A band not mentioned that I might consider my favorite Canadian rock band is Prism. Could be a lot to do with that summer of 77 cruising with my buds and the things I did that summer while listening to their debut album. The following summer, 78, brings lots of memories listening to Van Halens debut album.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

jb welder said:


> Then I'm kind of torn between Killer Dwarfs and D.O.A.
> or maybe Kick Axe.


Killer Dwarfs. I am friends with the lead singer Russ. Really nice guy. I don’t see him often. Earl Johnson from Moxy was one of my guitar teachers. (2 thumbs down) 

what about Leigh Ashford?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

jb welder said:


> The term 'classic rock' is pretty nebulous.
> Agree with @KapnKrunch that many of these listed don't fit in my definition. Probably about '76-'77 would be about the end of the era.
> The term was already being used around '80. So that puts _Rush_ in the post-classic era for me (no one cares about pre-Peart, do they?  ).
> Canadian? Another term that's tough to agree on. I don't think many people identify _The Band_ as Canadian, any more than _Heart_ (or _Neil Young_ for that matter).
> ...


I was going to put The Hip but they started around the mid-80’s. Tough to get all bases covered and the maximum number of poll options was reached.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Of the list above I'd have to pick Triumph. Although if you count Rush from the first album to 2112 (2112 being my favorite album) then Rush would clearly be the winner.
> A band not mentioned that I might consider my favorite Canadian rock band is Prism. Could be a lot to do with that summer of 77 cruising with my buds and the things I did that summer while listening to their debut album. The following summer, 78, brings lots of memories listening to Van Halens debut album.


I was going to add Prism but maxed out on polling options.

No surprise, looks like Rush is way ahead.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

jb welder said:


> Then I'm kind of torn between Killer Dwarfs and D.O.A.
> or maybe Kick Axe.


I saw Kick Axe opening for the Scorpions in the early 80’s.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Alex said:


> I saw Kick Axe


Seen them at the Gasworks a coupla' times.
Talked with Victor about his composite bass.
Very cool back in the day.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Seen them at the Gasworks a coupla' times.
> Talked with Victor about his composite bass.
> Very cool back in the day.
> 
> View attachment 317874


The Space Bass made by Glenn McDougall in Saskatoon.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Alex said:


> Prism.


@Lincoln


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

jb welder said:


> The term 'classic rock' is pretty nebulous.
> Agree with @KapnKrunch that many of these listed don't fit in my definition. Probably about '76-'77 would be about the end of the era.
> The term was already being used around '80. So that puts _Rush_ in the post-classic era for me (no one cares about pre-Peart, do they?  ).


I don't follow the logic. Much of Rush's most enduring output happened before 1977. The first album, Rush (1974) was the only pre-Peart album (and yes, I care about this album too). Rush, Fly By Night, Caress of Steel and 2112 were all produced before 1977. 

I would extend the Classic Rock era to 1979 (death of Bonham = death of LZ = death of classic rock), although this is obviously opened to interpretation (punk didn't kill classic rock, hair metal did). By that definition, Farewell to Kings and Hemispheres were also released in the CR era - and what's more 'classic rock' than 70s prog rock?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> I don't follow the logic.


Lol. It's all terra incognita for me. Rush? Can't name one song.

We all have our own parameters. Classic rock ends for me when I took a job with CBS in the early seventies and saw what the music industry was really like. I went to folk and fusion until the new wave of rock hit at the end of the seventies. Great Britain scores again.

On the other hand the second last band I played in was called classic rock and we went right up to the Hip and even Kid Rock FFS. So I can sorta accept everyone's personal definition while still having my own particular specification, that I can't ask anyone to accept.

Y'know? Just saying...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

KapnKrunch said:


> Lol. It's all terra incognita for me. Rush? Can't name one song.
> 
> We all have our own parameters. Classic rock ends for me when I took a job with CBS in the early seventies and saw what the music industry was really like. I went to folk and fusion until the new wave of rock hit at the end of the seventies. Great Britain scores again.
> 
> ...


As was I. The fact that you can't name one Rush song does not take away any of their success or popularity and actually doesn't say anything about Rush, only about you.

I did say that the time frame of the era is open to interpretation - you have yours, jb welder has his, I have mine. They seem to be a lot like opinions. Yours isn't any righter than mine. 

General interpretation is that Classic Rock is a radio format created in the early 80s, playing music that happened before that - and probably excluding punk and new wave, which were trying to differentiate themselves from the old guard music. 

To exclude Rush from classic rock would be closing the era in 1973, probably close to a decade too early, IMO. And they're better known internationally than probably any other Canadian artists you can name, so their gonna be the favorite of quite a few people, inside and outside Canada. 

Just sayin' ...............


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

There are people who can't name a single song by the Beatles, the Rolling Stones, The Shaggs…….


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, "Classic Rock" is a bit nebulous, because for some it conjures up a time frame and for others, a style. To me, The Hip sound like Classic Rock and I would never describe them as an "Eighties Band" or "Grunge Band", even though that was their era.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> I don't follow the logic. Much of Rush's most enduring output happened before 1977. The first album, Rush (1974) was the only pre-Peart album (and yes, I care about this album too). Rush, Fly By Night, Caress of Steel and 2112 were all produced before 1977.


I can accept that. But I'll argue that if you don't allow anything after 2112, the only song non-fans will have heard is probably _Fly By Night, _so they would not have their iconic status.
Of course, the thread title asks 'which is your favourite, so there really are no legit arguments. 



> (punk didn't kill classic rock, hair metal did)


 I'll swear up and down it was _The Wall_.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Wardo said:


> McKenna Mendelson Mainline
> Fred Eaglesmith


Got to hang with Fred Eaglesmith a couple of years ago. His tour bus was in town for a day after he played the Legion Hall. Sure wish we could have played. 

I follow Mendelson Joe on Facebook. I find him interesting and I love his visual art, plus I've been playing I Think I'm Losing My Marbles since I was a teenager. If I was ever to become prime minister, I'd get him to do my official portrait.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Paul M said:


> I was a bit disappointed the last time I saw them, but Downchild.
> 
> No matter who else is in the band, as long as Donnie Walsh is there is always sounds like Downchild.
> 
> ...


Yeah.

I never got to see them with Jane Vasey, but there's a video which is awesome, also with Peter Appleyard. Here it is:


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I voted other
Neil young all the way

Nathan


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Mooh said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I never got to see them with Jane Vasey, but there's a video which is awesome, also with Peter Appleyard. Here it is:


In major/minor pentatonic thread lola started, the conversation drifted to call & answer, musical conversation. Peter & Jane were feeding off of each other, without stepping on each other, or playing over top of each other. 

That is the music that excites me. Thanks for bringing that clip to my attention.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> As was I. The fact that you can't name one Rush song does not take away any of their success or popularity and actually doesn't say anything about Rush, only about you.
> 
> I did say that the time frame of the era is open to interpretation - you have yours, jb welder has his, I have mine. They seem to be a lot like opinions. Yours isn't any righter than mine.
> 
> ...


Same thing I said. And I didn't exclude anyone. OK, maybe Moxie Fruvous is going too far...


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

The Band, followed by April Wine, and The Guess Who. Honorable mentions to Blue Rodeo and the Hip for being slightly too young.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Had a major weakness for Nash The Slash, still have some vinyl. Lots of college town shows. Loud.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Mooh said:


> Had a major weakness for Nash The Slash, still have some vinyl. Lots of college town shows. Loud.


My Husband introduced me to Nash the Slash when we first met. I had an instant liking to the artist. He was not your average musician with all of the theatrics involved.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Used to like the Guess Who but when I found out what narcissist Burton Cummings was that really soured my love of them.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Canadian Bands.com - Guitar Tabs


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

The Band, The Collectors/Chilliwack, Trooper and other West Coast sounds.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Great thread. For me, it’s Rush in a huge way.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Rush for me in this case, but BTO should have some votes--they'd be my second choice here.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

The Collectors were pretty good before they became Chilliwack. Not too much a fan of their later work. Favourite album from this era would perhaps go Rabble's lone album. It's like Frank Zappa but you can dance to most of it instead of a few songs here and there.






Another mention ought to go to Major Hoople's Boarding House.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

jb welder said:


> I can accept that. But I'll argue that if you don't allow anything after 2112, the only song non-fans will have heard is probably _Fly By Night, _so they would not have their iconic status.
> Of course, the thread title asks 'which is your favourite, so there really are no legit arguments.


 I would suggest more people probably know Working Man. And I suspect as many know In The Mood as FBN. 

The second album was the start of their prog rock phase, with Bytor. So not much radio play with Caress Of Steel or Farewell to Kings, or especially Hemispheres, no doubt those albums will be unheard by the majority of casual or non-fans. Unless they went to the occasional cool party.  Not to mention, it's hard to hum one of those 10 minute long ditties. '2112' was the outlier - a prog album with significant radio play. The band confirms that was the album that gave them independence from their record company and made them forever after (from Beyond the Lighted Stage).

Hey, I can't name more than 1 or 2 Tragically Hip songs (mostly because I have to play them) and they get lots of airplay inside Canada. I don't like them but I don't discount the impact they've had on others inside Canada. Just not my cuppa cuppa. It would be hard not to notice the impact Rush has had inside -- and moreso outside --- Canada. As you say, this is about taste and favorites, so there is no right or wrong answer.




> I'll swear up and down it was _The Wall_.


And _Rumours._ I'm pretty sure 1979 was just those two albums on a loop, with the odd Boston song thrown in.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Xelebes said:


> Another mention ought to go to Major Hoople's Boarding House.


From my home town and often played at our high school.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> As you say, this is about taste and favorites, so there is no right or wrong answer.


Sorry, I been outa town for the weekend but wanted to get back to you to say I don't mean to slag Rush, just trying state the obvious, which is -- everybody has their own criteria for defining classic rock. And they are entitled to that, as well. 

For ME, it is extremely narrow. Once the organ becomes a synthesizer, once tremolo turns to chorus, once reverb becomes delay -- you are too late for the party.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Got to hang with Fred Eaglesmith a couple of years ago. His tour bus was in town for a day after he played the Legion Hall. Sure wish we could have played.
> 
> I follow Mendelson Joe on Facebook. I find him interesting and I love his visual art, plus I've been playing I Think I'm Losing My Marbles since I was a teenager. If I was ever to become prime minister, I'd get him to do my official portrait.


I saw Joe open for Rush in Bramalea in ‘73. That was a strange double bill.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Had a major weakness for Nash The Slash, still have some vinyl. Lots of college town shows. Loud.


Here is his mandolin...


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Sneaky said:


> Here is his mandolin...
> 
> View attachment 318404


Do you own that mando @Sneaky?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> Do you own that mando @Sneaky?


No, it’s at the National Music Centre here in Calgary.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Sneaky said:


> No, it’s at the National Music Centre here in Calgary.


And I guess you don't own the museum. Lol. Thx for the info.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> Here is his mandolin...
> 
> View attachment 318404


And here's the guitar next to it--you cans ee part of it in the picture.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

If I had to pick just one it would be April Wine but I am old.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

KapnKrunch said:


> Once the organ becomes a synthesizer, once tremolo turns to chorus, once reverb becomes delay -- you are too late for the party.


Completely agreed re the synth, but the Echoplex came out in the early 60's didn't it?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

CathodeRay said:


> Completely agreed re the synth, but the Echoplex came out in the early 60's didn't it?


Good point, as did tape echo. Not to mention flanging and chorusing via reel2reel anomalies. Dammit, am I fullashit again?!


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

KapnKrunch said:


> Good point, as did tape echo. Not to mention flanging and chorusing via reel2reel anomalies. Dammit, am I fullashit again?!


Yeah! And what about mellotron?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Doug Gifford said:


> Yeah! And what about mellotron?


I thought of that one, Doug. It is magnetic tape based. I will allow all tape based gizmos and anything purely mechanical like Leslie. Lol.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I stuck to the list provided, and opted for RUSH. That for me is a landslide against the others provided. Other than The Band, if I never heard another song by any of the other artists mentioned, I'd be fine. Which is odd, cause I pride myself on my Canadian music collection. I guess my Can-Con is more second generation. Blue Rodeo, The Hip, Sam Roberts, The Alarm, Skydiggers. 

I too have never heard of Offenbach.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> I stuck to the list provided, and opted for RUSH. That for me is a landslide against the others provided. Other than The Band, if I never heard another song by any of the other artists mentioned, I'd be fine. Which is odd, cause I pride myself on my Canadian music collection. I guess my Can-Con is more second generation. Blue Rodeo, The Hip, Sam Roberts, The Alarm, Skydiggers.
> 
> I too have never heard of Offenbach.


Hate to break it to you, but The Alarm is from Wales


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I like Streetheart too...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I want to say Rush... but am hesitant between them and Offenbach...

Both if these were a big influence.

And for those whk dont know Offenbach. Your missing out on a great Canadian rock band. Last time i saw them in concert Scorpion opened up for them.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Frenchy99 said:


> I want to say Rush... but am hesitant between them and Offenbach...
> 
> Both if these were a big influence.
> 
> And for those whk dont know Offenbach. Your missing out on a great Canadian rock band. Last time i saw them in concert Scorpion opened up for them.


In the early 80', i caught the double bill Plume Latraverse and Offenbach! great show and Plume managed to piss off half the crowd and then win them over in typical Plume fashion. Having the Scorpions opened up for Offenbach is a nice "feather" in their cap....


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Best mention of Offenbach is found in the 80s classic film, La Florida. A co-production between Quebec and Hollywood FL. Worth a watch, you'll recognize both QC and US actors...


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Scottone said:


> Hate to break it to you, but The Alarm is from Wales


I guess the list just got shorter... 

I actually do not know why I wrote that. And it hit me days later... can't even think of what band I meant to say but wrote "the Alarm" instead.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> I guess the list just got shorter...
> 
> I actually do not know why I wrote that. And it hit me days later... can't even think of what band I meant to say but wrote "the Alarm" instead.


I just knew they were from Wales because of this tune


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

What about Buffalo Springfield? 3 of the 5 were Canadian.


----------

